# What is phrasing.



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I tried to put into words, but all I came up with was, "Phrasing, right. Musicians talk about it a lot. It's like, well, um, uh, duuuuuuuhhh."

Maybe someone can do better and post examples. I just found out about this guy this morning. Someone on another forum used him as a example of good phrasing : http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewProfile&friendID=370512728


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> I tried to put into words, but all I came up with was, "Phrasing, right. Musicians talk about it a lot. It's like, well, um, uh, duuuuuuuhhh."
> 
> Maybe someone can do better and post examples. I just found out about this guy this morning. Someone on another forum used him as a example of good phrasing : http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewProfile&friendID=370512728


That is a weird one to describe. Maybe something like story telling. How well someone is able to tell the story but on guitar?


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

If you relate musical notes to words, or even syllables, phrasing in music is much like the way we phrase our speech. Emphasis, timing, flow and sometimes silence work together to create our delivery, or "phrasing" of the message.

Listen to James Earl Jones, or any other great narrator for that matter, and you will gain an appreciation of how effective phrasing can be in speech. It's no different in music. 

Carlos Santana is one fine example that I can give (listen to his album "Caravanseri") who effortlessly shifts the emphasis, timing and intensity of notes to create a wonderfully poetic picture of his message.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

ronmac said:


> If you relate musical notes to words, or even syllables, phrasing in music is much like the way we phrase our speech. Emphasis, timing, flow and sometimes silence work together to create our delivery, or "phrasing" of the message.
> 
> Listen to James Earl Jones, or any other great narrator for that matter, and you will gain an appreciation of how effective phrasing can be in speech. It's no different in music.
> 
> Carlos Santana is one fine example that I can give (listen to his album "Caravanseri") who effortlessly shifts the emphasis, timing and intensity of notes to create a wonderfully poetic picture of his message.


That's a good description.

It can also be related to comedians and timing.
If a comedian is off on his timing of a joke, it may fall flat.
Say the punchline too early or too late--no laughs.

The same could be said with playing music. Phrase it too slowly or too rushed--no good.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

To me phrasing is the way you express yourself through your instrument. It's like finding your voice, you know the notes , just got to put it together. Phrasing can also be the individuality in our playing style.


----------



## MrLuc (Jan 24, 2009)

All excellent replies. Another way to look at phrasing is when you study a wind instrument. You learn how to tie notes together, slurs, staccato etc. These translate to a guitar as various techniques like bending notes, hammer on, pull offs, even playing to feedback and more. It can also apply to the way one shifts from chord to chord. There are many ways to describe phrasing. For me, it all boils down to musical technique and is very subjective or individualistic. 

Luc


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

"A phrase is a group of notes that constitute a melodic unit."

My taste in guitar runs to less is more...good phrasing does not attempt to jam too many notes into the melodic unit.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

rhh7 said:


> "A phrase is a group of notes that constitute a *melodic unit.*"
> 
> My taste in guitar runs to less is more...good phrasing does not attempt to jam too many notes into the *melodic unit.*


What is a melodic unit.

When looking at phrase and phrasing, there were at least four other musical terms used which I couldn't remember or didn't know. Then I looked them up and found another four or five terms. After 15 minutes, I thought my head was going to explode.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

When walking from the front door to the car in the rain, it's how you walk between the raindrops or on top of them.


----------

